# Recommend me a mobile



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2010)

Well guys after 3 long years I'm going to buy a new mobile...
So please come along and recommend me one.

*Requirements in the mobile:-*

-Touchscreen (if QWERTY keypad available, its added advantage). And good touchscreen. I've seen mobiles which responds very slow.
-Big display
-Stable OS (no hanging, crashing)
-Very good multimedia support
-Web support with full facility
-Connectivity, WiFi? Can I? I hope apart from Infra Red, each mobile  provides everything else...
-Camera, no issues with its quality, but it should be there
-No CDMA (or operator locked)
-Good after sales support

*Purpose:-*

-Calling of course
-Movie watching (if supports divx encoding, very good)
-Songs (FLAC support ? CAn I wish plz)
-Internet. Planning to take 3G plan, so I need a mobile which shows me websites in full glory
-Battery life, lots of songs (50 every day), web browsing (total 1hr), video once in week may be, but while traveling at least 3hrs continuous.


Till now considered:-
(According to univercell )

*Sony Xperia X10-30,962/-*
*HTC T8585 HD2-34,615/-*
*HTC A6262 Hero-22,212/-*
*Motorola Milestone-28,317/-*


Please name any other mobile if I need to consider?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 12, 2010)

waiting for the HTC Desire seems to be ur best bet...


Moto Milestone looks good but i checked the keyboard and its a lil to flat for my liking..

HTC HD2 is a Windows 6.5 based phone and since Windows 7 is on the horizon it would suggested that u steer away from it..

SE Xperia X10 im not a big fan of and IMHO its over-rated..


HTC Hero is a great phone but it seems u can afford the HTC Desire wen it will launch so waiting for it would be worthwhile..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> waiting for the HTC Desire seems to be ur best bet...
> 
> 
> Moto Milestone looks good but i checked the keyboard and its a lil to flat for my liking..
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply.
Actually I'm looking forward to buy it b4 5th May

So whichever is fitter before that day, I'm gonna buy it. No waiting.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 12, 2010)

I suggest that you consider X10 strongly. It has got Android 2.0. You can get lot of free apps on the Android marketplace. Believe me, it's your best bet.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2010)

> I suggest that you consider X10 strongly. It has got Android 2.0. You can get lot of free apps on the Android marketplace. Believe me, it's your best bet.
> Today 11:44 PM



Huh? Xperia X10 has Android 2.0 ? I believe it is on Android 1.6 . Second of all , all Android Phones can get alot of Free Apps so thats hardly anything worthwhile to make a decision on. My beliefs about the X10 has always been clearly stated. If you are into the Scapes then yes probably the phone is for you. if you ask me the extra real estate on the phones screen is actually the critical success factor of the phone. 

If you have a problem with outdated software then definitely there is no reason for you to go for the HD2 at all. I mean its priced more than each phone mentioned in the list. That said the phone isn't really bad per say. Theres a review or two on the forum itself. 

Hero is definitely becoming more VFM each day. When I bought the Magic the Hero was being sold for like 32k. However with Desire on the horizon I would wait. Im 100% sure the prices of these phones are going to drop. I wouldn't make a purchase yet unless those prices made each of these phones more VFM. 

As for Motorola Milestone well I don't really have anything against it but I would definitely not purchase it over a Desire if I had the option. 

Considering that you posted phones which range upto 35k I would wait on the Desire and see what the price is going to be. Most likely its going to be within your budget and if its not the other phones are just going to get cheaper anyway. 

Anyway you got a good month before the purchase so I would wait till the last few days before making a thorough choice.

Oh by the way. I believe you are a Photography hobbyist as well right? In that case from my knowledge the X10's camera is pretty neat. However I would have to go through the Specifications of everything to confirm.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2010)

@FiledVoid, I also Like Milestone and the thing is that, HTC Hero is my love at first sight. HD2 and X10 are in the list due to popular choice and when I compared them in univercell.

When is desire coming out? With me if I wait, I don't know when I'm gonna buy it


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2010)

> @FiledVoid, I also Like Milestone and the thing is that, HTC Hero is my love at first sight. HD2 and X10 are in the list due to popular choice and when I compared them in univercell.


Don't get me wrong. Milestone is definitely one of the good phones out there. But when you spend a sick amount of money on a device you plan on using for as long as possible then you want to get a device which is going to be able to run for a long time down the road. 

Look at the choices you have given. When it comes to hardware this is about a choice between the X10 and the Desire. I'm not really sure I want to go down this road again since we already have a thread comparing the X10 and a Milestone if I'm correct. 

A summary between the two would be that the hardware is the same but the screen size isn't . But hold on , theres a catch, the Desire sports a AMOLED screen and I and most people would definitely sacrifice the real estate if the quality justifies it. Then there's a user interface which can only be judged by actual usage. Some people like it and some people don't .  However if you we're to compare both User Experience vs htc Sense then there really isn't anything ground breaking. Yeah sure the Scapes might be nice but anyone who has used the htc Sense is likely to say that is a good interface to work on as well. The X10 does have a better camera for sure and this has been known to be one of htc's weaknesses as well. 



> When is desire coming out? With me if I wait, I don't know when I'm gonna buy it


Would you rather prefer spending a premium amount of money to buy a product which is outdated? I'm pretty sure you would not  . Why not give a call to htc's customer support and clarify the release date. Or you could ask Kalpik hes been going gaa gaa about the phone ever since its press release. 

By the way I have just got to ask. Not considering an iPhone?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> By the way I have just got to ask. Not considering an iPhone?



Just gone through HTC's site and watched Desire's video. I remember long back when Hero was launching, they had such attractive video of it too. Again, the h/e specs for Desire outclasses many (not X10 though)

Only advantage I get in Desire is Android 2.1 version, Then again don't know if it would come into my budget.

And, no, iPhone. I told you. No operator locking...


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2010)

> Only advantage I get in Desire is Android 2.1 version, Then again don't know if it would come into my budget.


Well that really wouldn't be the only advantage but yes it would be a considerable one. You are bound to find better/more applications for a current version of Android then a prehistoric one. 


> And, no, iPhone. I told you. No operator locking...


Ah I see. I forgot that.

You seem to be one of the "Want the Truth Right Between the Eyes than having it sugar coated." So heres how I see it. Hardware is moot. I mean come on, seriously I'm willing to bet that 90% of folks don't use their phones in a way that would utilize 75% of the resources on it.  Yeah great so you could install Android version 5.99. By then you might as well bury the phone you have and get another el cheapo one which performs 20 times better.  If you ask me to make a choice I would go down to that store or friend who has the phone and get a hold of it and use it for myself and see if I love it. So take a trip to the store and post how you feel about those phones. of course you can;t compare the Desire yet but you could run a check on the other phones.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ yaah thats a good idea....that way u can decide for urself...and hardware and software version wont be much deciding factor


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahh.. think I should intervene here. I have been using the X10 for a week now. And by far its the best phone I have ever used. Brilliant screen, with unparalleled brightness. I actually keep down the brightness to "2"  notches out of 10. The touchscreen is extremely fast and responsive. Sound quality is superb. Build quality is top notch. The camera takes some great pics with excellent color reproduction. And about Android 2.1, theres an Android 2.1 phone in the pipeline for summer.A vivaz styled walkman but with Android. The X10 should be updated by mid May or june. I dunno what the fuss is all about when SE themselves have taken responsibility of the update and have promised to provide them when th UI is ported to the latter version of Android.X10 is going to be SE's flagship for some time and they wont be screwing it up any time soon. 

Any questions about the X10.Feel free to ask me.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> You seem to be one of the "Want the Truth Right Between the Eyes than having it sugar coated." So heres how I see it. Hardware is moot. I mean come on, seriously I'm willing to bet that 90% of folks don't use their phones in a way that would utilize 75% of the resources on it.  Yeah great so you could install Android version 5.99. By then you might as well bury the phone you have and get another el cheapo one which performs 20 times better.  If you ask me to make a choice I would go down to that store or friend who has the phone and get a hold of it and use it for myself and see if I love it. So take a trip to the store and post how you feel about those phones. of course you can;t compare the Desire yet but you could run a check on the other phones.



I'm also thinking about visiting a store to get a feel of all these. Let me check on that.

And, guys, Please don't limit your recommendations within the four I mentioned. Please consider my expectations and purpose from a phone that I've mentioned. I'm ready to buy any one if they satisfy those.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2010)

It seems like multimedia is the top priority.Why don`t you take a look at omnia hd?Yes symbian sucks on touch screen,but this phone is a multimedia beast.Not a single phone you mentioned will give you 3 hours of continuous video playback.If you are hell bent on android,go for milestone.HD2 is a great phone but it is not the best fit for your requirements,it is definitely the best for watching movies,but the battery wont last that long(in offline mode I could get 3.5hrs max),and regarding x10,do you really want to spend >30k for scapes and all those bells and whistles?If the screen is all that important, HD2 has it(much better than x10,matched them yesterday side by side)and who uses cell phone cam even for casual photography?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2010)

red dragon said:


> It seems like multimedia is the top priority.Why don`t you take a look at omnia hd?


Its an year old device. Is it still good and take heat in future days? Because I'mm gonna keep this new mobile at least 2yrs.



> Yes symbian sucks on touch screen,but this phone is a multimedia beast.


A lot reviews I'm getting that symbian sucks for Touchscreen. My main concern will be a classy device, which returns me my investment worth in every section (at least)



> Not a single phone you mentioned will give you 3 hours of continuous video playback.


See, the reason that I'm preferring for multimedia playback is this will be a replacement for me for PMP. I'm not gonna buy a PMP just for listening songs and on-the-go movie exp. And then carry a bag for a mobile, a PMP, their headsets. Gosh!!!

I kinda have inclination to Android, as it has a open future, big developer community and all facilities for FOSS s/w


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Its an year old device. Is it still good and take heat in future days? Because I'mm gonna keep this new mobile at least 2yrs.
> 
> 
> A lot reviews I'm getting that symbian sucks for Touchscreen. My main concern will be a classy device, which returns me my investment worth in every section (at leas
> ...


Yes big developer community and all,but tell me how many USEFUL apps are there compared to winmo?I could not even find a proper bug free media player,I have been fortunate enough to watch and compare movie playback in two android devices x10 and milestone,milestone has better s.q,but x10 has a larger screen,but the worst part is,you will need to convert the whole movie,which is very irritating and time consuming.Whereas in my hd2(with the dated and most hated o.s) I can even watch 720p rips with coreplayer


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Yes big developer community and all,but tell me how many USEFUL apps are there compared to winmo?I could not even find a proper bug free media player,I have been fortunate enough to watch and compare movie playback in two android devices x10 and milestone,milestone has better s.q,but x10 has a larger screen,but the worst part is,you will need to convert the whole movie,*which%2*



Is your reply complete? what does that mean "which%2"


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Is your reply complete? what does that mean "which%2"


Sorry mate,completed the sentence,don`t know how that happened.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2010)

Well guys, had gone to market today to get a close view of those sets. But the bad luck is that not a single shop had a live model in display only demo ones. So, only thing I got is body feel. Nothing else.

Experia X10 min: 31K and Max 33K
HD2: Min 37K and Max 38K
Hero: Min 24K max 28K

Only one shop had Milestone that too in packed form not even demo. It was quoted as 29K.
Till now Milestone wins. Plus point for it is price and a physical qwerty keypad. Though HD2 screen is way bigger than anyone. Hero just looks a kid in front of these models.

No news on Desire launching though Mango store in Thane station told that HTC Legend is going to launch on next Monday.

Here, I'm thinking about Experia and Milestone (milestone wins till now)...

How's "Legend" ? Anyone?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2010)

Desire will launch by end of may  Of the phones mentioned above, yes, milestone is the winner  Legend is also *really* good, but then its a smaller screen 

Desire is available on ebay for 33k: *cgi.ebay.in/HTC-DESIRE-BOX-PACKED-...ItemQQptZIN_Mobile_Phones?hash=item4aa06cf88c

But it will be without warranty as its the imported UK version.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

@rhitwik- Are you in kolkata? If yes, then maybe we can plan a meet sometime and I can show you my X10. You can choose better then. If you check sites such as mobile-review or esato for reviews. I am sure you will have a better idea over whats conspiring.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Well guys, had gone to market today to get a close view of those sets. But the bad luck is that not a single shop had a live model in display only demo ones. So, only thing I got is body feel. Nothing else.
> 
> Experia X10 min: 31K and Max 33K
> HD2: Min 37K and Max 38K
> ...


 Milestone is the better option.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @rhitwik- Are you in kolkata? If yes, then maybe we can plan a meet sometime and I can show you my X10. You can choose better then. If you check sites such as mobile-review or esato for reviews. I am sure you will have a better idea over whats conspiring.



Bad luck yaar, I'm in Thane...

The model is good but the old OS is what distracting me. Though its its still in consideration for me.

But, u see, milestone gives if not more but same in less price.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Bad luck yaar, I'm in Thane...
> 
> The model is good but the old OS is what distracting me. Though its its still in consideration for me.
> 
> But, u see, milestone gives if not more but same in less price.



Err how exactly? The X10 is leaps and bounds ahead of the Milestone in terms of  hardware. And before considering MOTO take into consideration the After sales service.Last heard Moto had closed its sales office in India and shifted bases to singapore.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2010)

> Last heard Moto had closed its sales office in India and shifted bases to singapore.


Woah???Are you saying they shut down 30 pages of service centers and relocated all operations in Singapore? Can I please get a reference or link on this please? Rhitwick just to be on the safe side.


> VARAD ELECTRONICS
> Shop No:5, Gautam Darshan bldg., Opp. Income Tax Office, Edalji Road,
> Near Makhmali Talav, THANE (W) – 400601.
> Tel: 9320488835 / 022-25441248
> E-mail: varad.thane@gmail.com


Give them a call and ask them yourself. Oh and try this also


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

*www.itexaminer.com/motorola-plans-to-close-india-sales-unit.aspx

Dunno about their latter advancements. But they had indeed closed down their distribution unit.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Woah???Are you saying they shut down 30 pages of service centers and relocated all operations in Singapore? Can I please get a reference or link on this please? Rhitwick just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Give them a call and ask them yourself. Oh and try this also


I'll...
Thanx for that contact info



dreamcatcher said:


> *www.itexaminer.com/motorola-plans-to-close-india-sales-unit.aspx
> 
> Dunno about their latter advancements. But they had indeed closed down their distribution unit.


The news is true and I know about it.
Even yesterday among all 5 shops I visited only one show me a moto model. They told that very few dealers are there in Mumbai.

And, about the model X10 vs. Milestone...

Well, I like Milestone since the days of Droid. Had an intention of making it my next...
But, I'm considering X10 too...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2010)

You'll regret if you buy the X10.. I'd suggest you wait for the Desire if you're not buying the Milestone now..


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 18, 2010)

Out of the all mentioned above , motorola milestone gets my vote ..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2010)

Guys I was checking comparing Milestone and X10 for a few dayas in many sites.  (I've not yet referred any reviews )

Only benefit for Milestone I found is updated Android and QWERTY keypad.
In other aspects X10 is seems to be doing better. 

Specially in multimedia aspects X10 has much in stock than Milestone, both of them lacks Office support. Only viewer.

Apart from OS, any other aspect that Motorola can prove better in future?

What if I continue using Android 1.6 rather 2.1? Let me check on Android version update log (really this is a silly question, then again...hmmm)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2010)

u will surely get android 2.1 in X10 sometime soon...but u can not upgrade the CPU,RAM, Cam module or music which r better in X10


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone through Android change log in Wiki, it seems there are a lot of updates in 2.1 than in 1.6

@sujoyp, if I upgrade my OS, will it void my warranty?

---------- Post added 21-04-2010 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 20-04-2010 at 11:57 PM ----------

The issue page for Android in Wiki is not very encouraging to buy an Android based mobile....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Gone through Android change log in Wiki, it seems there are a lot of updates in 2.1 than in 1.6
> 
> @sujoyp, if I upgrade my OS, will it void my warranty?



I dont think u can upgrade ur android OS just like windows Mobile...its like symbian firmwares....they come mobile specific 

If SE provides OS update u wont loose anything at all


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

@rhitwick- The only thing the X10 lacks behind its 2.1 brothers is live wallpapers. Now figure.


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 21, 2010)

@rhitwick.... please check asus garmin M10 also.... as far as function of touchscreen qwerty kypad is concrened... apple iphone and HTC Sense UI are way ahead compare to Windoes phones... i drawn this from many reviews videos I watched till the date....

my suggestion is go for HTC legend...@ 26k.. instead of waiting for HTC desire @33k.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @rhitwick- The only thing the X10 lacks behind its 2.1 brothers is live wallpapers. Now figure.


Just for the record, that's not true.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Just for the record, that's not true.



Kalpik , do you seriously expect a true answer? Bwuhahah move on X10 is the best phone ever. 

He can't answer anything previously asked. Not to mention that he posted a ranklist with Hong easy basic as the fifth best phone in Japan. If you actually value ANYTHING he says then you are more gullible then anyone I know.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohkay. Then prove me wrong. Let me know what the X10 lacks other than live wallpapers?

Yes, there is multitouch but the X10 is crippled by its hardware. And what? 16m colors? I thought you guys would come out with something more basic which I guess is too much to expect.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2010)

SE x10 lacks very basic thing as secondary video call camera , hell it does not even have video calling of any sort. Still stuck at android ver 1.6 when other devices already boast of ver 2.1 .. By the time x10 gets it other devices would have moved onto next level. Multitouch , just 65k colour due to android 1.6 .. 

Though it has few advantages over rivals in audio and imaging department. 

I would wait for Samsung galaxy s ..it has awesome display ..Plus native support for a lot of audio and video codecs, 720p hd video ..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ohkay. Then prove me wrong. Let me know what the X10 lacks other than live wallpapers?
> 
> Yes, there is multitouch but the X10 is crippled by its hardware. And what? 16m colors? I thought you guys would come out with something more basic which I guess is too much to expect.


If i give you another "basic" missing feature because of X10 having 1.6 rather than 2.1, will you stop crapping all threads with X10? Will you give me your consent to delete your future posts which no way contribute to the thread and that are just flame baits?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, guys please don't fight...



> 1.6 (Donut)
> Based on Linux Kernel 2.6.29[35]     On 15 September 2009, the 1.6 (Donut) SDK was released.[36][37] Included in the update are:
> 
> * An improved Android Market experience.
> ...



Source: WIKI

From this Android change log, it can easily be seen what X10 lacks. Only shiny part for X10 is its H/W. If it can update its OS to 2.1, IMO it would be better than Milestone.

I think I'll wait a few more days. Lets see if Sony launches X10 with updated OS


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

@KALPIK .....Comon guys dont play spoil sports....u guys have nothing much against X10 except Android 1.6 and u react as if its the worst phone ever.

What if I search different sites and post only negative things abt milestone, HD2 or N900...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

> * Optimized hardware speed
> * Support for more screen sizes and resolutions-Well. X10 already the highest resolution possible.
> * Revamped UI-X10 runs a skinned UI.
> * New browser UI and HTML5 support-X10 uses dolphin as default.
> ...



Now lemme see.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2010)

> @KALPIK .....Comon guys dont play spoil sports....u guys have nothing much against X10 except Android 1.6 and u react as if its the worst phone ever.
> 
> What if I search different sites and post only negative things abt milestone, HD2 or N900...


I think the plural form refers to me so Ill answer on my behalf. At no point have I said that X10 is a bad purchase. I've only posted my opinion which I think I'm entitled to. I'm not into the Scapes . I'm too old for that design, I mean yeah its cool and all but that's probably when I was in college or even younger. Yeah I'm an old fart so sue me. I'm not a photography enthusiast either and if I want to take pictures I carry my camera along with me. Then there's the screen, yeah sure 4 inches is sweet indeed but Id prefer quality of quantity. 

That said anyone into multimedia I'm again asking you to research your decision to purchase *ANY Android *phone very well. Regardless of what anyone says there's not a single Android Phone which excels at that field..... yet.  

Oh by the way you might think that having 1.6 might not be that bad but it will definitely cause some pain if you can't actually find newer applications which are compatible with your phone. 

Rhtwick as long as you test out those phones and make sure you get used to the UI and features of each of them you will be making an educated purchase regardless of whether it is X10 , Milestone , Hero , HD2 or whatever.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Oh by the way you might think that having 1.6 might not be that bad but it will definitely cause some pain if you can't actually find newer applications which are compatible with your phone.


That's what i was gonna post.. It *does* count as basic!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> That's what i was gonna post.. It *does* count as basic!



but it will be updated sooner or later...the basic is hardware isnt it...it cant be upgraded....isnt my point equally valid

What if android 3.2 doesnt run on a 600mhz procc and need a 1ghz one...then what???
U will say in 2 years time u can change to a newer one


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> but it will be updated sooner or later...the basic is hardware isnt it...it cant be upgraded....isnt my point equally valid
> 
> What if android 3.2 doesnt run on a 600mhz procc and need a 1ghz one...then what???
> U will say in 2 years time u can change to a newer one



U have a point, but in ur previous post u told, Android phones are not that easy with upgrading. This sure is a concern.

@dreamcatcher, if a particular feature is not supported by OS, how it will handle the request? R u talking that, there are external apps/plugins for 1.6 which enables/acts as 2.1 update?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Well. Android is open source and easily customizable given its Linux core. Most of the important functions from 2.1 has been ported into the X10 via SE engineers. The thing missing is multitouch, which sadly wont be implemented anytime soon. But most other features that make 2.1 a viable option is already in the X10. If you have any query you can ask me.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> U have a point, but in ur previous post u told, Android phones are not that easy with upgrading. This sure is a concern.


U took me wrong
What I meant was that u can not put hacked firmware and get an updated OS...
when SE will release their update ,it will be all fine.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> but it will be updated sooner or later...the basic is hardware isnt it...it cant be upgraded....isnt my point equally valid
> 
> What if android 3.2 doesnt run on a 600mhz procc and need a 1ghz one...then what???
> U will say in 2 years time u can change to a newer one


Yes, but when SE will update to 2.1, others will be again 2-3 releases ahead! That's the point! You will always be outdated!

And yes, you have a VERY valid point about the hardware, but IMO 600MHz is gonna be decent enough for at least 3-5 more releases (again, my estimation, which anyone can easily question  ).. Although, what good is awesome hardware if it always runs 2 releases behind  If I have a core i7 system, why would i want to run Windows 98/XP on it?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

X10 wont be updated to 2.1, it will directly get 2.2.


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 22, 2010)

after reading about upgrading stuff... may I know which platforms are their which can be easily upgradable... Win 6.5 to Win7... I think no... Android 1.6 to 2.1 eclair.... NO....samsung about to launch its bada platform(whole new).... I think only s60.. can be upgrade to higher version... but are they going to launch some higher version.. that is more imp. point.....


----------



## kalpik (Apr 22, 2010)

S60 *cannot* be upgraded.. Android is the only platform on which upgrades are easy..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^ what u said abt using winxp on core i7 is acceptable...but at least I can upgrade to win 7
having a low specs means u wont be able to upgrade much further

And to take it further why will I purchase an outdated hardware at the first place when I am paying a similar amount

with 1ghz procc I can watch/record 720p video, work smoother, play more cpu intensive games.

After using a 434mhz procc in 5800 I can definately say that we need more'n'more procc power to do multitasking....its soo restricted..
I just cant enable the graphics in 5800
I cant play music and use opera mini...it gets jerky


----------



## kalpik (Apr 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^^ what u said abt using winxp on core i7 is acceptable...but at least I can upgrade to win 7
> having a low specs means u wont be able to upgrade much further


You can only upgrade if SE *let* you upgrade.. Its not as easy as finding a torrent for the latest OS, and installing it 



sujoyp said:


> And to take it further why will I purchase an outdated hardware at the first place when I am paying a similar amount
> 
> with 1ghz procc I can watch/record 720p video, work smoother, play more cpu intensive games.


True that! But if the experience you are getting out of the slower (ill not call it outdated yet) hardware is better *right now* what's the harm in buying it? Its the same reason people buy a lower specced MAC when they have a choice of buying a much higher end PC at the same price!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2010)

kalpik said:


> You can only upgrade if SE *let* you upgrade


on ur this comment,


> True that! But if the experience you are getting out of the slower (ill not call it outdated yet) hardware is better *right now* what's the harm in buying it?



This is true acceptable else its total ignorance. We always buy high end h/w for PC keeping future upgrades in mind, why not same for mobiles. 
Again this is also valid if upgrades are that easy in mobiles.

H/W vs. S/W...

Lower H/W running higher S/W
Higher H/W running old S/W

Which one will u go for


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @FiledVoid, I also Like Milestone and the thing is that, HTC Hero is my love at first sight. HD2 and X10 are in the list due to popular choice and when I compared them in univercell.
> 
> When is desire coming out? With me if I wait, I don't know when I'm gonna buy it



My $0.02. 

10 reasons why Hero is still good:

a) Flash support: You can watch video on any site not just Youtube
b) Brilliantly implemented multi-touch
c) Standard 3.5mm head jack
d) Standard ROM comes with clients like Facebook,Twitter and Flickr so you don't have to download these clients from the market and waste precious memory
e) Unbeatable price of Rs. 19,990 (in Croma)
f) Beautiful Sense UI
g) 5MP camera
h) Amazing implementation of Microsoft excahnge client (I am not sure if its a relevant feature for you)
i) HTC's factory fitted ROM is extremely quick
j) Comes bundled with a standard office client and a pdf reader

What else you want man! 

I have flashed Hero ROM several times on my HTC Magic and used it on weekends. Pity my phone is slightly underpowered for Hero Rom ! 

Cutting short story short: *Buy Hero*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

The Hero ends with Android 2.1. Wont be upgraded in the near future, given the successor to the Hero  is already in the market. If you have to buy a Hero, get the legend instead. More future proof. As for the X10 and likewise, can be upgraded to any version of Android.The experience can only get better. 
Anyways, Adobe has released flash 10.1 beta for all Android phones. About the other factors amitabhishek mentioned, its for you to decide if they hold a upper hand aginst its more powerful opponents.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, please do not buy Hero.. Its obsolete now! Also i've heard Legend is selling for like 23k!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey kalpik, we finally agreed on something.Cheers


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> SE x10 lacks very basic thing as secondary video call camera , hell it does not even have video calling of any sort.


Do you actually have any idea about what you are talking? Last time I checked, there WAS NOT any Android mobile out there which had a secondary camera. 

X10 will receive an Android 2.x update in Q3 2010.


----------



## prakashr85 (Apr 23, 2010)

HTC incredible will be released soon you can consider that also


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2010)

prakashr85 said:


> HTC incredible will be released soon you can consider that also


Who told you that?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2010)

Went for another viewing of mobile sets. This time visited Croma, Shreeji and a few more shops forgot name. All in Mulund.

Croma has no high end mobiles. Neither Milestone, nor X10. Dared not to ask for HD2.
Shreeji is the first shop who showed me a demo piece of Milestone. Well, it can be called a plastic piece too. Sliding is smooth, ends with a click sound. Keypad buttons are small, was not able to type anything so can't comment if it would create a problem while typing.
They quoted its price as 29K with two year warranty. Even told me it has a door-to-door service, no need to take it to any service center!!! 

I asked for X10, they quoted its price as 30K. Now comes the shock part. The guy claimed like hell that X10 is now coming with Android 2.1. I was like WTF???!!! I told him it can't be, the upgrade is going to be end of June (as heard here) but he was damn sure it is having Android 2.1. He even told, he just sold one yesterday. I asked for specs then, he told, he doesn't have one but very much sure its 2.1....now all experts here, please tall me what is the truth? Is it real?

I then went to another shop. They quoted Milestone as 27K with taxes. 1Yr warranty (Shreeji told 29K with two year warranty). This shop did not have X10. When asked why, they told, its very problematic. Issues are being reported in everything, hanging, battery etc.

Other two shops quoted Milestone as 29K avg.

If X10 is really available with 2.1, I'm gonna go for it, else, till now Milestone is the piece I'm looking at.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2010)

Nah.Its with 1.6 est assured. The shopkeeper was trying to sell you the X10 really hard. 
but I really think you should try the X10 once before going for the Milestone. Check it out in a Sony Store.


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 24, 2010)

don't take these shopwala people's word even with pinch of salt...they all one and same.....I suggest u go to the mobile store website......and check the prices... in Ahmedabad HTC Hero is still sold at 25699....if he is saying it is 2.1... tell him to show demo and check on urself...


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2010)

> I asked for X10, they quoted its price as 30K. Now comes the shock part. The guy claimed like hell that X10 is now coming with Android 2.1. I was like WTF???!!! I told him it can't be, the upgrade is going to be end of June (as heard here) but he was damn sure it is having Android 2.1. He even told, he just sold one yesterday. I asked for specs then, he told, he doesn't have one but very much sure its 2.1....now all experts here, please tall me what is the truth? Is it real?


I seriously doubt it. I'm not even sure if there is a custom ROM or even rooted for that matter so I think he was just assuming it was 2.1. Oh by the way the rumor on the street is that the X10 is near to be rooted so you should see a plethora of ROMS soon. Considering some of the godly work of some xda devs I seriously doubt anyone is going to need that 2.1 update in September.  . 


> This shop did not have X10. When asked why, they told, its very problematic. Issues are being reported in everything, hanging, battery etc.


Ive had access to a X10 for quite a while and I have yet to crash on it. Well I have yet to crash or hang on any Android Phone I have tried. As long as you stay away from custom ROMS and shady applications then you should find yourself ok. 


> If X10 is really available with 2.1, I'm gonna go for it, else, till now Milestone is the piece I'm looking at.


Sounds like you zeroed in on two phones. 


> I have flashed Hero ROM several times on my HTC Magic and used it on weekends. Pity my phone is slightly underpowered for Hero Rom !


Are you on the 288 MB build?


> in Ahmedabad HTC Hero is still sold at 25699....if he is saying it is 2.1... tell him to show demo and check on urself...


Think thats bad? Look at what my awesome phone is being sold for at Kerala


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2010)

Well mailed HTC about Desire and this is what they replied back....



> Dear Mr. Rhitwick, Thank you for contacting our Customer Support Center. We are  dedicated to providing you with the best quality service and answering all of  your questions and concerns. To clarify your issue, you stated that: You want to  know HTC Desire launch date. Regarding HTC Desire launch date we would like to  intimate you HTC will launch the HTC Desire phone in the last week of May. You  will find that handset on the website if it will launch. Please visit to the HTC  website www.htc.com/in. Regarding the price information you need to visit to the  nearest retailer shop after the launch of this phone. Note:- You will be able to  get serve your phone only in the country from where you bought the phone. India  does not cover Global warranty. If the above steps do not resolve your issue, we  invite you to visit the support area on our Web site. Please go to:  *www.htc.com/www/support.aspx You can also call our Call Center at: 1800  11 33 77 if you have further questions. Thank you once again for your continued  patronage. Best regards, Junaid Khan HTC


----------



## kalpik (May 4, 2010)

^^ Yeah.. Its the same reply they give to everyone.. Last week of May.. Waiting


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2010)

*BAD NEWS GUYS!!!*


Just came to know HTC Desire going to be launched in India in last week of July.

Read here,



> Dear Mr. X, Thank you for contacting our Customer Support Center. We are  dedicated to providing you with the best quality service and answering  all of your questions and concerns. To clarify your issue, you stated  that: You want to know HTC Desire launch date. Regarding HTC Desire  launch date we would like to intimate you *HTC may launch the HTC Desire  phone in the last week of July*. You will find that handset on the  website if it will launch. Please visit to the HTC website HTC. Regarding the  price information you need to visit to the nearest retailer shop after  the launch of this phone. Note:- You will be able to get serve your  phone only in the country from where you bought the phone. India does  not cover Global warranty. If the above steps do not resolve your issue,  we invite you to visit the support area on our Web site. Please go to: HTC -  Support You can also call our Call Center at: 1800 11 33 77 if you  have further questions. Thank you once again for your continued  patronage. Best regards, HTC


SOURCE

I was waiting for this eagerly. I need a new phone and can't wait any longer.....

Now u guys tell me, HTC Legend or Moto Milestone...which one?

Desire is not made for me


----------



## red dragon (May 28, 2010)

Difficult choice,my vote for milestone.


----------

